# Easy-crank sausage stuffer



## DIYerDave (Nov 22, 2020)

To anyone having trouble cranking their sausage stuffer, I made an "adapter" that bolts onto my stuffer that I can use a 1/2" ratchet on. So much easier than using a crank. I'm sure other peoples stuffers (and arms) would benefit from something like this also.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 22, 2020)

Interesting.  On a old Enterprise stuffer too.  My Hakka stuffer is easy to crank but I remember growing up using that old stuffer and still have it.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 22, 2020)

Nice . I'd be hooking up the air ratchet .


----------



## one eyed jack (Nov 22, 2020)

Points for a good idea, Dave.


----------



## callmez (Nov 22, 2020)

That's a good idea, Dave. I have an Enterprise like yours all restored and ready to go but haven't made sausage since I put it back together. Will keep this in mind!!


----------



## DIYerDave (Nov 22, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Nice . I'd be hooking up the air ratchet .


I thought of that too.


----------

